# what is the point of guilds?



## Lord Elessar (Dec 15, 2003)

what is the point of a guild?


----------



## Turin (Dec 15, 2003)

Do they have to have a point? The guilds are like groups of people who have similar things in common, TTF itself is a group, the guilds are groups inside of the big group. 

BTW: This is probably the wrong forum to post this in.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2003)

They're basically clubs. . .

Others, such as the Guild of Writers and the former Guild of Politics are places roped off for certain off topic discussions or sharing.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, Guilds aren't as simple as that. The notion of a Guild is though: just another 'section' of TTF which isn't one of the main sections and is therefore classified with a different title than the 'main' sections. 

But Guilds also focus discussions greatly, indeed they centralize them so that they take place in one small enclave-like space in TTF; that is not to say that _everybody_ isn't allowed to join the discussions, because they are!  
But 'roping off' sections like this does tend to lead to misconceptions and sub-groups within TTF. A fairly recent expression of opinions on the matter of one such Guild was taken extremely seriously by the members of that Guild; indeed they felt that they were being insulted! 

In my opinion there are too many of these 'Guilds', and the very nature of both the term used for these sections and the sections themselves suggests a sort of 'club'; and with the notion of a club the notion of members arises; and with the notion of members the notion of non-members arises; and with that there can arise a series of inner conflicts based on pride and elitism.
Just theorietically speaking here though; I'm just saying I don't like the idea of Guilds in general, but that if there are very many members who do value the Guilds greatly then they should not be removed lightly.

I do value the work done within some of these Guilds; the Guild of Tolkienology and Guild of Scholars especially. But that does not contradict my feelings about the concept of Guilds.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 23, 2003)

I think this whole guild thing IS pointless. However, if others like it, cool. Just dont' expect me to join anymore guilds or start anymore.


----------



## Thingol (Dec 26, 2003)

I think guilds are great and helpdivide the forum into more accessible regions


----------



## Halasían (Dec 29, 2003)

All I know is the place to post stories is in the Gulid of Writers. It used to be in the Prancing Pony. I hope it doesn't move again.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 30, 2003)

Actually, this would be the fourth move. Firstly it was in the Prancing Pony (in the days way back when I joined). Then it was the Guild of Writers. Then Anc accidently deleted the guild of writers and everything went to Prancing Pony. .then we got a guild of writers again. . .nice story, eh?


----------

